# Foundations similar to Revlon Colorstay?



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

I really love the fact that Revlon's Colorstay line stays put on my skin all day.  There's nothing worse than getting a smudge of powder or foundation on your shirt or even worse on someone else when you hug them!  However now that I'm shopping around for foundation that better suits my skin tone &amp; has less heavy coverage, I'm wondering if I can find one that stays put just as well.  I've tried MAC and a few other lines and they all come off more easily than the colorstay line.  Does mineral foundation stay on your skin well?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you tried MAC's Pro Longwear as well, or their formulas like Studio Fix Fluid? Estee Lauder's Double Wear light might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Annelle (Dec 5, 2011)

I use MUFE HD and I know that Colorstay was the most suggested drugstore dupe to MUFE when I had been looking for a cheaper alternative, but I personally preferred MUFE over Colorstay, so...

I'm not sure if MUFE is a good dupe for Colorstay, but Colorstay was a recommended dupe for MUFE.

I guess dupes should normally work vice versa, but since I had a preference in one over the other, I guess maybe it doesn't?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought Revlon Photo Ready, not ColorStay, was the MUFE HD dupe?


----------



## KimJorg (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant imagine that ANYONE would say that colorstay is a dupe for MUFEHD. Furthermore Photoready isnt a dupe either. If you look really close at photoready it has like microglitter in it or something along those lines. MUFEHD is not shimmery- dewy yes but not shimmery


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)

I've not tried Photo Ready. I heard about the micro glitter, and that is just not me lol.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought MAC's studio fix liquid a few years ago for my wedding and didn't like it nearly as much as the Colorstay.  I didn't like the feel of it on my face and it didn't stay put as well as the Revlon did.  The MAC artist told me to use powder on top of the foundation but I have always been a foundation only person, I don't do foundation + powder.  Thanks for all of these other suggestions!  I am in a flurry of trying out a bunch of different brands to find an improved color match, improved quality, etc.


----------



## GirlCorey (Dec 5, 2011)

I like Maybelline's Superstay foundation, but that may not be a good one if you're wanting less coverage. Mineral foundation does kind of rub off, but you don't have to put as much on your neck to make it blend. I don't like any other mineral foundation but Bare Escentuals. I was not happy with any of the drug store brands. They all broke me out. Also, Makeup Geek does recommend the Revlon Photo Ready for a lighter alternative to ColorStay. Hope this helps some.


----------



## NicksJessica (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know, that's a tough one.  I've been using Colorstay for literally over 10 years, and can't find anything that holds up as well w/ my combo skin.  I've even had MAC MUA's ask me what kind of foundation I use, lol.  I've not tried Estee' Lauder, but I've heard they have a long wear, similar to Colorstay.


----------



## NicksJessica (Dec 5, 2011)

** I'd also like to add that when I apply my Colorstay, I use a damp sponge, that way it's lighter coverage.  To me there is a big difference between applying it w/ a dry sponge vs. a damp one.


----------

